# Overnight parking near Versailles - Advice please.



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

We're of to France in a week and we are taking in Versailles and the Aviation Museum in Le Bourget near the end of the trip. 
I have been trying to find suitable overnight parking as close as possible to Versailles however as far as I can make there is only one campsite €63 for 2 nights), one aire (which will most likely be full all day) and no France Passion sites at all.
Just wondering if anyone knows of any alternatives to the above or do I just grin and pay up?

Many thanks 
Dave


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

*Versailles*

There is a large car park right outside the gates of the palace.we stayed there last year.
Get there as early as you can to avoid the traffic,after 6 pm you can stay overnight no problem.
If I recall the palace is closed on Monday but the gardens are open.we did the gardens,stayed overnight and did the palace the next day.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We went there some years ago and arrived on a Sunday. Purely by chance we had arrived the day before the monthly fountain display. Well worth while.
I see now that it is every weekend. (8€/6€)
Even when on once a month the grounds are so extensive that it was not too crowded in any one place.


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

Many thanks for the parking advice - sounds ok. 
On the Fountain Display; we've booked for the Garden Musical event on a Saturday evening - 9.30. Is this part of the fountain display or is that a separate event?
Dave


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

When we were there about 20 years ago the afternoon event was the only one. I suspect that this is a cut above what we saw and you may well not want to see both.


----------



## Preacher_Man (Jan 31, 2008)

*Versaille*

Hi Davidod,
Got back from our first venture in France a few weeks ago. Stopped off at Versaille on the way down. Stayed at Versaille Association Camp P.A.J. which is in the MHF campsite database. Site is just south of the D10 on Allee des Matelots. Their web address is http://versaillesassociations.asso.fr/. 5 min walk from side entrance to Versailles gardens. Price 6 (or so) Euros/person/night. Only two of us so per head is OK.
Have a great holiday. Terry


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Terry for that most welcome reply. Looks like the perfect answer.
Dave


----------

